# The Basket Case



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How bad is yours! We take pride in our collections. Some are more favored than others, But let's face it. Everyone has a basket case. The question is what to do with it. Fix it, get parts, whatever. MIne is a recnetly purchased caboose 6119-25 made by Lionel between 1957 and 59. It looked like a rat feasted on it. The car did me a favor. It set the pricing for the box. It was jammed pack. Seven other cars, two switches, and transformer were all hidden under rusty track. I have a lot of tuning up to do. So here is my cherished basket case.









After the tuning/cleaning I think I may leave it. Dinosaurs et al.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i see you are modelling Mesozoic Era railroading in there , lol


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's pretty wicked...I wouldn't change a thing.:thumbsup:

This one's mine...an older Tyco Chattanooga Choo Choo with the full valve gear and pilot truck...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ERRR , Would you believe I am good with bondo?










OH HEEE"S BAAACK!








Having fun on a cloudy day.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

we were invited to BDay party of some kid that was held in chakee cheese place. seen an glass encased O-scale layout (simple figure 8). holy crap. those things turn on the frikkin dime!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yep,they go so fast and fly off the table.hwell:


Everyone wants to get into the act.










I am trying to decide what to do about the switch tower. Colors? It will house the reverse unit.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I am trying to decide what to do about the switch tower. Colors? It will house the reverse unit.


You know it's got to be painted in some unholy bright and garish scheme befitting Lionel:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sooo the complete opposite of a normal tower. Orange?
I have googled images and the wood has me stuptified. Brick I could go with red.

The brown is the darkest color aside from the black steamers

I have some bright blue. Inchecking colors I have a seafoam green that has a commercial look. Black Plum is interesting dark but very off beat.Almost colonial. My Ford truck is that color.What about trim and the roof for Plum.
How about Daffodill a yellow green it would fit for the trim. The roof leave it grey? The daffodill will accent it You have inspired me Shay. This has had me stumped for weeks. I want a different color so Plum is it.

Thanks!

I can always repaint!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ta da*










Marigold trim, Slate grey roof, Eggplant siding.
The paint job didn't deserve a close up .
I went first class with a bamboo skewer as a chimney.

Any more wrecks, meltdowns, cracks or whatever?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


>


Lionel's, T-Rexes, and Bears, oh my! :laugh:


----------

